#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Πυροπροστασία >  > > >  >  >  Αναψυκτήριο σε νέο κτήριο (ΠΔ.71/88)

## leftlane

Υπαρχει κτίριο νεο (Π.Δ/γμα 71/88) με εγκεκριμένη μελέτη με το αρθ.9. 
Για αναψυκτηριο με τραπεζοκαθίσματα θα πρέπει να καταθέσω μελέτη με το αρθ.10 και εκδοση Πιστοποιητικού ή απαλλάσεται λόγω χαμηλης επικινδυνότητας (κατηγορια Α), εφοσον δεν υπαρχουν υγραερια κτλ. ?

Εαν ηταν υφισταμενο, δλδ οικ.αδεια προ Φεβ 1988, ξερω οτι απαλλάσσεται αλλά τωρα που ειναι "νεο" κτιριο τι γίνεται?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος ή μηχανολόγος μηχανικός, δεν ασχολούμαι με μελέτες πυροπροστασίας, αλλά ίσως μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει το Διάγραμμα Ισχύουσας Νομοθεσίας Πυρασφάλειας που επισυνάπτεται στη Διαταγή Α.Π.Σ. 73841/Φ.701.1/18.11.2019 με ΑΔΑ: *ΩΠ8Φ46ΜΤΛΒ-9Χ8*.
Αναζήτησέ το στη *"Διαύγεια"*.

----------


## leftlane

το γνωριζω, υπαρχει εδω  αλλά σε αυτό το σημειο μάλλον υπαρχει ασάφεια...

----------

